# PorterCable 890 become HOT. Can I fix it ?



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

PorterCable 890 become HOT. Can I fix it ?

Model 891
8902 Motor
Serial number 994866 20062949

Recently, morter unit become very hot.
Do you guess what bad parts are ?
Is it possible for me like no-mechanical-knowridge-person to fix it ?
Or is it possible for me to get that parts ?

I am sorry if same topic already posted.



Dewalt-US told me a company in Japan.
But, that company tells me that has no handling on PorterCable products.
They say they ask another company(*1) to fix it.
How complicated ...

(*1) This company is in "Summer Holiday" now.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Benny. First off, I would try cleaning it. Just blow some compressed air thru it in an effort to clean the sawdust out of it. If it's plugged, no air flow thru it will cause excess heat.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Benny: Also, check out the brushes. If their is a lot of arcing, or sparking, they may need to be cleaned, or replaced. Check the router for a tight bearing. If it rotates harder than normal, You may need to replace it. You should have very little problem of saving it,


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Benny, I had the same problem with the same router, changed both berings and the problem is now gone. Berings are easy to replace but you do need a small puller to remove one of them. It is worth repairing, this is a nice router. V/R Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian san, dutchman 46 san,
Thank you very much.
I will try them today.
But I am afraid that I can not see them except blowing.
I will post result.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

robersonjr san,
Thank you very much.

blow dust
I assume that I can do it.
I think a few dust is in housing(?).

brushes
Does this mean like as attached file ?

bearing
I can not see where it is.
Even if I take off a screw like as light blued arrow in attched file, morter unit will not be taken off from housing with small power of hand(finger).
I am pleased if I could have a info of ways of taking off.


I think dust-problem is cleared, so I will rout something tomorrow afternoon.
From the evening of 13th. to early morning of 16th., making loud noise is hesitated.
Because in our custom, ancestry spend with us during that time.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes Benny, there are 2 carbon brushes on the motor. One you can see in pic #2. The red wire is attached to the copper lead. There will be one the opposite side just like it, probably with a different colour wire attached to it. If your router has seen a lot of use, they could be worn down and cause excess heat as Howard (Dutchman 46) suggested. Not difficult to check, or change.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Benny, here is the web address to get the service manual for your router, it is on line and available. There is a break down and parts list. V/R Robbie

Delta Machinery|Porter-Cable


----------



## jbooherjr (Feb 21, 2010)

Benny, Is the variable speed control still working? Jim


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian san,
Thank you very much.
I think it is easy for you to check, but it is not easy for me as amateur who know nothing about it .... by visual.

robersonjr san,
Thank you very much.
I did print it out.
I assume that it is not difficult for me to take motor unit form housing.
A few screws are on it...

jbooherjr san,
Thank you very much.
Yes, the speed control is working. 

--------------------------

A result of a few mineuts working...
A part where become hot is "collet chuck side".
A part of a cap side does not become hot.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

It is simple to remove the motor from the housing. You may need a small puller to remove one of the berings but it is not difficult. Robbie


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry That I wasn't there to answer Your question, Thank You Brian for the help You gave Him, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

robersonjr san
thank you very much.
After researching by(with) your words, I can find...
Porter Cable Router Armature Removal 
YouTube - Porter Cable Router Armature Removal
It is not PC890 type, but I think it is useful.
I will some try, and will post a result.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

The process is the same Benny,I did not need the press to remove the arbor. It sounds like the smaller of the two berings is bad, however since you have it apart, I would replace both berings. As I mentioned before you most probally will need a small puller to remove one of the berings, to install that replacement bering, just takle a dowel or piece of wood, drill a hole a little larger that the arbor shaft and deep enough so that you can place the new bering on the shaft then use the wood and tap the bering in place. You will know when it goes all the way on, you will see it and you will hear the different sound when taping it on. Hope this helps. Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

dutchman 46 san,
I am sorry that I let(make) you write like that by a poor ability of my language.
I think that I would like you to understand what I have no will that I let(make) you write "sorry".


robersonjr san
thank you very much.
Yes, this helps me a lot.
But I can not get a 1-1/8" socket around here where I live.
I will search through internet.
Or I will do with wrench and hammer...it sure is bad...
I will post after getting socket.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Benny, maybe you could bring it to an automotive repair location to let them remove the arbor nut with an impact wrench. That is the easiest way. After you replace the berings, they could reinstall the nut for you. They may even do this at no charge. A wrench and hammer may work but you also take a chance of damaging the nut. Best of luck. Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Assistance from DeWalt(US) is ...

Remove this item with an impact wrench.

I, as amatuer, cannot have had an impact wrench.
So I went to a car service center to ask them whether they can do or not.
They do not have 1-1/8 inch socket or suitable mm socket.

The only I can do now is using hammer.
Do you recommend me to do so ?
Or what is a good way to take off collet ?

I will ask a company here related DeWalt(US) about taking it off.
If they can do it for me, I will be pleased...


A some kind of tragedy of TWO scale systems.... 



robersonjr san
Thank you very much.
You do not recommend me to use HAMMER, do you.
Yes, it is a BIG chance of damaging the nut, as you advice.
I will ask something like the above.

"an automotive repair location" is a correct expression. Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

You must have a tire store near by you , they should have a impact and the 1 1/8" socket, but Don't use a hammer..

If by chance they don't have the socket go by the auto parts store and pickup one and then to the tire store with it.

Don't buy the Impact type just one of the normal long sockets, the impact sockets are hvy.wall and it may not fit in the pocket nut hole..


=======



Benny LaBaw said:


> Assistance from DeWalt(US) is ...
> 
> Remove this item with an impact wrench.
> 
> ...


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Benny, I agree with BJ, the use of a hammer may cause damage. Maybe there is a machine shop near where you live, or a place where they rent tools. Please exhaust all means before trying a hammer. If after you definatly cannot find any other means of removing the nut and you have to use a hammer, then wrape the armature in a towel to hold it to keep from damaging it. Have a friend help, it will be easier. If you are lucky, the nut may not be overly tight but they usually are. In any case, if you must use a hammer, make sure the wrench is very tight on the nut and keep it straight. Best of luck. Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

bobj3 san,
Thank you very much.
Tire store... I know a location, but I have no association with them.
But I should go to ask them whether thay have it or not.
Then as the next step if I have not good luck, I will buy a socket in accoding to your advice.


robersonjr san,
Thank you very much.
The auto parts store which Bj san advice me, store where they rent tools you advice, both are not around here.
It is a place where is far from a material civilization.
Thank you for your advices for always.


I am sorry for the late.
I will post the result.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought a socket.
I could go to ask them in this week.
After that, I will post the result.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope all works out well Benny. Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*continued calamity*

I bought a socket, then chuck was removed.
But another problem...
As after taking off screws(# 3), housing(# 30) seems to be glued up to housing(# 1).

I got answer from Dewalt like as...
You need to remove the screws from the motor housing 30. Housing 30 is not screwed to housing 1, it is held in place with the screws. Tap on housing with a soft face hammer to break it loose.

I have no "a soft face hammer".
Or I put a slightly thick rubber-sheet on an arbor, and then I will use a wood hammer...
Or "Tap on housing with a soft face hammer" is a different meaning from my understanding ?

It is not an easy fixing.

-----
calamity may be not a suitable word.
But I know that word from a western movie.
So... I used it...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Benny, they are saying soft faced hammer so you won't damage the housing. If you use a wooden or rubber mallet if you have one you will be OK. The parts are almost stuck together after a while. I wouldn't think it necessary to hit the arbor shaft, but several "gentle" taps on the side of the housing that you are trying to separate should work OK.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

A run to Auto store time again, get the item below and it will take just about any screw out , they are about 6.oo in a auto parts store..and well worth the money..

Impact Screwdriver Set with Case

=========




Benny LaBaw said:


> I bought a socket, then chuck was removed.
> But another problem...
> As after taking off screws(# 3), housing(# 30) seems to be glued up to housing(# 1).
> 
> ...


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello Benny, after you remove the screws, just tap on the housing with a block of wood, it will come loose. Make sure you are working over a table or bench so the router parts do not fall to the floor. Robbie


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

robersonjr san,
Brian san,
Bobj3 san,
Thank you very much.

A judge from a parts lists, "The parts are almost stuck together", I think so, too.
But does tapping from a side make stuck parts loose ?
Anyway, I can not get anything which is good or bad without doing something.
So, I will try this afternoon.
And I will post a result.


I will try to go to some shop.
But amount of tools keep on increasing, don't they.
It is some kind of tragedy, I think.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes Benny, often times a couple of sharp taps on the side of the case will dislodge the stuck part. Mind you, DON'T beat the daylights out of it, but a couple of sharp taps should do it.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*How STUPID I am.*

How STUPID I am.
I really do not understand where, how, whichward(?),... I should tap.
I do not understand Evryhing that I should do to remove plastic-housing.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian san,
Thank you very much.
I will try...
"a couple of sharp taps on the side of the case"
I will try.


----------

